# JTable aktualisieren



## joschika77 (17. Sep 2003)

Ein ungelöstes Problem!


Ich gebe beim Laden eines Panels einer Tabelle 
ein Array[][] daten und Array[] spaltennamen mit. 
Der Inhalt des Arrays daten soll sich im Verlauf des Programms ändern, was es auch tut.Wie kann ich die Tabelle neu auf die Oberfläche schreiben? 


Gruß Ronn


----------



## DTR (17. Sep 2003)

Ändere nicht den Inhalt des Array sondern den des TabelModels


----------



## Gast (25. Okt 2004)

wie aktualisiere ich java - und wo finde ich das überhaupt??


----------



## Roar (25. Okt 2004)

was?? was hat die frage mit dem trhead zu tun?


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2004)

Verwendest Du ein selbst geschriebenes Model oder das Default-Model??


----------



## Beni (25. Okt 2004)

@Gast
Sorry, aber deine Frage ist a) total unverständlich, und hat b) mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99% nichts mit der ersten Frage zu tun.

Bitte formuliere deine Frage nocheinmal neu, und eröffne einen neuen Thread.

Nichts für ungut, Gruss Beni

-- geschlossen --

Wie man Fragen richtig stellt


----------

